# Hole saw for acrylic



## liquidedna (Jul 7, 2016)

Hey everyone

I bought some hard acrylic display boxes to mod for enclosures. I also have some 2" screened vents that will fit on the lids quite nicely.

The problem is drilling a 2" circle with a hole saw. I have a run of the mill hole saw from home depot but it seems way too aggressive and binds up when I'm drilling. 

Has anyone used a carbide coated hole saw for hard plastic? Use a fine tooth hole saw? Have any suggestions for making the 2" hole? I've tried taping the lid but the saw still grabs and cracks the plastic.

I know can drill a bunch of small holes but I am looking for a way of making a 2" hole in the plastic without cracking it.

Thanks!


----------



## sdsnybny (Jul 7, 2016)

Try going very slow with the drill in reverse.


----------



## The Snark (Jul 7, 2016)

I've been studying machining materials lately. So, suggestions from how the pro's do it. 
1. Use a drill press or mill. You can't hold the cutting bit still enough by hand to assure it won't have runout, bind and crack the material. If you have to do it by hand, emulate a drill press steady wise.
2. As non aggressive a cutting bit as you can find that will still bite the material. Fine toothed ala hack saw blade would be best.
3. Flood the material with water as you cut if at all possible. It carries off the chips and keeps the material cool.
4. If you can't flood with water / coolant, go extremely slow. The cutter and material will quickly heat to melting temperature of the material. If it starts to melt you can kiss off a clean cut.
5. Back off the cutting very frequently to let the material cool and clear the cut chips. Every 50 thousandths or so.
6. Slow is the rule. Steady light pressure of the cutter, letting the cutter decide the depth of the cut - feed itself. 

You don't need carbide cutters unless making a lot of holes. High speed steel will stay sharp enough for dozens of cuts.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## viper69 (Jul 7, 2016)

liquidedna said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I bought some hard acrylic display boxes to mod for enclosures. I also have some 2" screened vents that will fit on the lids quite nicely.
> 
> ...


Where'd you get those boxes from?

What are you putting inside, if Ts, they can chew threw screen.

The finer the teeth the better off you are. Remember drilling too fast in acrylic means you are only melting it, not cutting it. I drill holes, it's so much easier and better for my Ts at least.


----------



## liquidedna (Jul 8, 2016)

Hey Viper.
http://www.tapplastics.com/product/plastics/plastic_containers/clear_plastic_boxes/222
http://www.tapplastics.com/product/plastics/plastic_containers/clear_plastic_boxes/222

I got item#750. The vent screens are metal so they should hold up.

Who has a drill press I could borrow? 

Thanks for the responses everyone!


----------



## viper69 (Jul 8, 2016)

liquidedna said:


> Hey Viper.
> http://www.tapplastics.com/product/plastics/plastic_containers/clear_plastic_boxes/222
> 
> I got item#750. The vent screens are metal so they should hold up.
> ...


No 750 there. Re: screen, I meant chew threw *metal* screeen, they don't hold up, those pics are minor damage. There's a video online w/the entire screen chewed through and pushed right through. Metal screen equals escapes.

See here http://arachnoboards.com/threads/how.284121/#post-2484370


----------

